# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Let's see some Webers

## Randy King

I'd like to see some different Webers!  Mine is a 2004 X Braced Fern! With one of my Deerhide Straps! I did the scalloped extension myself, and it also has a Doug Edwards Armrest!

----------


## Rob Powell

Here's mine....

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Leigh Coates

Randy:

That's a beautiful mandolin.  I really like the strap too -- I'm considering trying to make a braided round strap for myself.

Mine isn't here yet, but I've ordered a Weber Bitterroot A Oval hole.  It should be here in about 8 or 10 weeks, and I can hardly wait.  Maybe someone out there will post a picture of a Bitterroot on this thread?

Leigh

----------


## red7flag

Here is my Weber Vintage A.  Great sounding instrument with that "old" wood that Weber got from a violin maker.  Best as a folk, Celtic, fiddle tune instrument.  Wonderful for duets as it blends well with a guitar.

----------


## red7flag

See if these show up now.  Sorry, my bad.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## JeffD

Here is my Aspen II. A lovely sounding instrument, with a distinctly non-Gibson sound. A real player - with sound you would pay twice as much to achieve.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Randy King

Man, Those are some awesome insturmets!!!!

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

My Bighorn 2 pointer with Florentine Headstock:

It has a very sweet, old time bell tone.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Here's my two - a Fern & a Beartooth ( & that Bighorn looks amazing !),
                                                                                               Saska

----------


## Randy King

Hey Leigh, Here is one that is in the classifieds! Now thats an Oval Hole Bitterroot!

----------


## Randy King

Here is my first Weber, a 2004 Maple Bitterroot. I also did the scalloped extension. I sent it back to Sound To Earth, and those fine folks radiused the fret board and re fretted it for me!

----------


## Randy King

More of my Fern!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Leigh Coates

> Hey Leigh, Here is one that is in the classifieds! Now thats an Oval Hole Bitterroot!


I saw that one the other day,... WOW.  Mine won't look quite the same (that one is amazing), but I'm positive I'll love it anyway.

Leigh

----------


## Stanley Cox

Here is mine in the Texas sun, looking to go jam.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Randy King

Hi Stanley, Hey that looks very familiar, How is it working out for you? Randy

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Those Fern's are gorgeous! So is that Bitterroot Oval. I'll bet it has a super sweet tone. 

Here are a couple I let get away: The Bridger A was an absolute cannon. It's far and away the loudest mando I've ever owned. The Bridger F was traded in on the 'Prototype' Bridger F I now have. Sorry for the 'Other Instrument' content but it's the only pics I have of these two.

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

My Cedar topped Limited Edition.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Stanley Cox

Hey Randy, Glad you started this thread. The Bitterroot is working out great when I can get it back after letting someone try it out.  :Grin:  Nice Fern by the way.
Stanley

----------


## Randy King

Hey Cayenne, I really like those armrest, I'm gonna have to get one!

----------


## El Rey del Mando

Here is my custom Yellowstone with a red spruce top. I scooped the board and did the dot inlay.

John

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

When you buy the armrest/tailpiece you wind up with an extra Weber tailpiece with a 'W' on it. I guess then, the only market is for other Weber owners or guys named Will or williamson or warner or......but it is a great armrest and does the job nicely.

----------


## Ken Berner

Here is the backside of my 1999 Weber Beartooth. This mandolin has exceptional tonal quality and it is a joy to play.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Capt. E

Here's my Bighorn:

----------


## Capt. E



----------


## dulcillini

I play an Aspen too.  I liked your comment' "non Gibson".  That is the same sound I like.  I play traditional hymns, some Celtic, ballads, chord-melody style.  I am thinking about moving up to the Yellowstone, but I am keeping the "A" shape and the Weber "D" soundhole.  I assume you like your Aspen.  I put Jazzdola JM11 strings on mine and it really made it sound nice.  Lot's of sustain.
Michael A. Harris   Monticello, Illinois  USA

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Gotta squeeze an Absaroka in....

----------


## JeffD

> I assume you like your Aspen.


I absolutely love it.

I originally purchased it as a second, so that I could put my Gibson A2 (see avatar) on lighter duty.

What I discovered is the Aspen is its own #1. For some things I like its sound better than the Gibson, and I love having the option of two distinct sounds.

I use D'Addario J74 or GHS PF270 strings on it, I forget which. I get sustain to spare. It just about rings till you stop it. I also get some cool sympathetic ringing, which I really love.

It is not a Gibson sound, as I have said, and perhaps not the first choice for bluegrass, but BG is only fraction of what I play, and the Aspen is superb at so much else, celtic, old timey, klezmer and eastern european, and it has its own way of singing those old cowboy waltzes.

It is often my go to instrument.

I have played the Weber Yellowstone, and I loved it. But I disagree with the idea of moving up or down - I absolutely deny that the Aspen is a beginners instrument. I have been playing for awhile, and it does really well a lot of the things I need a mandolin to do.

----------


## Randy King

I do think that Bruce Weber and his bunch are making some of the finest insturments on the market, weather its an A model or an F model. Everyone I have heard has great tone, volume, and sustain!!

----------


## Terry W. Harvey

Here's my STE F Style

----------


## Randy King

Man Those Are All Great Looking Mandolins!

----------


## bassthumper

tony the picture of your vintage oval a is just evil....my weber se cedar is on my knee..it's a beautiful fall day....and we really should be sittin' somewhere in the sunshine making those puppies serenade the day together

----------


## banjer23

Ive owned probably 20 mandos,,Stivers,,Rigels,,several Kentuckys,Washburns,etc,,no doubt,,this Yellowstone is the best of the bunch,,just my 2cents worth,,,

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Here's one for Ken Berner - Did you find that your Beartooth 'opened up' over a period of time or has it stayed much the same since you bought it ?. My Fern has opened up superbly,but it does get more playing than the Beartooth. My Beartooth is only 12 months or so old & it just seems to stay the same - good. I've been told that the different styles of bracing used ie. x-bracing in the Beartooth & Tone-bar bracing in the Fern,make for different opening up periods,with a more defined
difference when 'opened up', for the Ferns. And yes,the Beartooth Mandolins really are a joy to play,
      Saska  :Smile:

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> When you buy the armrest/tailpiece you wind up with an extra Weber tailpiece with a 'W' on it. I guess then, the only market is for other Weber owners or guys named Will or williamson or warner or......but it is a great armrest and does the job nicely.


I recognize that armrest!!   :Grin:

----------


## Michael Cameron

> When you buy the armrest/tailpiece you wind up with an extra Weber tailpiece with a 'W' on it. I guess then, the only market is for other Weber owners or guys named Will or williamson or warner or......but it is a great armrest and does the job nicely.


I love these Weber armrest/tailpieces. I have one on a Kimble A5(the "W" is for Will,I reckon). 

I bought two;but,the only problem is,they don't fit all mandolins.(or I would have one on my Gibson Monroe/"W" for WSM/Bill). 

May be able to "modify" it to fit...

c

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

It's a good fit, wouldn't you say Ken?  :Smile:

----------


## PsychoMando

First: Randy, what a terrific thread to start.  This really feeds the obsessions for us web-o-holics.
Second: You make awesome mandolin straps!  (The preceding was an unpaid product endorsement and the endorser is not related to Randy in any way - _that he knows of_).  
Third: Alright - I already posted pictures of my Yellowstone.  But hey, doing this post is distracting me from getting any real work done today.  So here goes - 
This was  a gift from my wife for our 20th anniversary.
First, what you don't see: 
Tone-bar bracing, which ages better over time.
A cedar top, which makes for a richer sound and better projection. 
A McIntyre Acoustic Feather pick-up, the perfect assist when playing in church with enthusiastic banjo players, electric keyboardists and drummers.

----------


## PsychoMando

Second, what's up front:
A custom "filled" tailpiece that matches the color of the cedar top. 
A "Wood-Nymph" with custom inlay of "Hypomone" - a Konia Greek word that roughly translates "God's grace under fire." 
A fossilized, walrus-bone bridge and nut.  This improves tone and volume.  Vern was kind enough to create a custom "Brekke" bridge on this.

----------


## PsychoMando

A Gecko inlay in the scalloped fret-board.  In the desert Southwest, the sighting of a gecko is considered to be a blessing upon a home.  The three stones on his back are sapphire - the stone for September (the month my wife and I married and the birth month for both of our children). 
I wanted a finger rest, and Mary wisely suggested making it scalloped to flow with the fret-board.

----------


## PsychoMando

A truss-rod cover inlaid with "Wonder" - my middle name (my parents had a sense of humor). 
The "Fern" abalone headstock.  An upgrade for the Yellowstone.

----------


## PsychoMando

Thirdly, on the back:
A cross in the heel - a reflection of the most significant relationship in my life.  
The headstock inlay - the date of our 20th wedding anniversary.

----------


## PsychoMando

A custom Weber W gold tone-gard that Tony built special.

----------


## PsychoMando

Well - back to the salt mines for me.  Keep on pick'n

----------


## Randy King

Hey Psycho Mando, I take it you might be Dr. Paul?, That is one truly awesome  Mandolin !!!  I like every detail and aspect of it. Not to mention, My better half and I were married on the same day you were, I'm not sure about the year. We were married in 1980.

AND I REALLY LIKE THOSE TONE GAURDS!!!!!!

----------


## Rob Powell

Vey nice stuff Paul!  I have a Celtic knot tone gard on my Yellowstone.  You sure do have Weber mas but they make it easy to get afflicted  :Wink:

----------


## PsychoMando

O'la Randy!
Yes, the doctor is in.  
"So, what I hear you saying is . . . ., "  "How did you feel when your mother broke your mandolin?" "Clearly, this explains everything . . ."  
"I'm sorry, our session time is up.  This week I'd like you to journal about your earliest experiences with the mandolin.  Reflect on how this became an ego dystonic substitution for your Oedipal longings."  

Ahh, the life of a psychologist.  

Meantime - Randy!
Thanks for the good words about my Yellowstone.  Great minds marry on the same date!  Erin (foolish girl) said "yes" on Sept. 20, 1986.  And yes, my bluegrass band did play at the reception.  So I figure she had  fair warning about this whole mandophile thing.  By-the-way, did I mention how very much I have enjoyed the mandolin straps you made for me?  And how at every jam I get great comments on how cool they look?  And how I continuously tell people they can order theirs from kingmandoman@aol.com?  I can't remember if I told you that.  

So, if I get some time before heading up to the Wickenburg bluegrass festival tomorrow, I'll try to post some pictures of my Fern (are we still talking mandolins?).  
Keep on pick'n - Paul

----------


## PsychoMando

Hey Rob Powell!
Did you get the tone gard in black, silver, or gold?  And yes, they are a serious, yet fun, upgrade for the sound of a mandolin.

----------


## Randy King

Here is my first Weber. A 04" Bitterroot.

----------


## Randy King

Hey Paul, I sure would like to see your Elite!

----------


## PsychoMando

Alright Mandoh-Maniacs:
So, its time to avoid some more work at the office.  I thought Id re-post some pictures of a special Weber Fern that I purchased at The Mandolin Store from Dennis and Brian (the best shop on the planet!).  The thing that immediately drew me to her was the special coloring, called Desert Dawn.  Over the past year and a ½ she has really opened up into a beautiful voice  growling lows balanced by a very sweet high end.  (Freud would have a field-day with all this).

----------


## PsychoMando

Whats up front:  

The truss rod cover was color-matched by Doug Edwards.  Then Brian England did the inlay of Dry Heat (after all, I do live in Tucson).

----------


## PsychoMando

As with the Yellowstone, I asked Vern to shape a Brekke bridge out of fossilized walrus.  My experience has been this makes for a louder sound with improved tone.

----------


## PsychoMando

The kind folks at Weber put together a color-matching pick guard.  John and I worked out an abalone knot inlay.

----------


## PsychoMando

They also created a color-matching Wood Nymph and filled tailpiece.  Doug Edwards shaped a color-matching McClung armrest (Doug is one of the best guys you could ever hope to meet.  If I can someday be even half the man he is, I will be a content soul).

----------


## PsychoMando

On the back:  Tony created a special Weber Knot tone gard in gold that totally pops!  Function meets art.  Get a hold of Tony and have him build you one of these!

She is a joy to play!  Well, thats about the sum of it.  Keep on pickn!

----------


## Doug Edwards

Thanks Paul, but be careful what you wish for.  Can't wait to see the Elite.

----------


## PsychoMando

> Hey Paul, I sure would like to see your Elite!


Randy - I also would like to see my Elite!  I just bought it from Bill Smith.  I actually played it at The Mandolin Store a year + ago.  It was at that time that I bought my Fern instead.  It was the "one that got away", so when I saw it come up for sale on the Cafe, I contacted Bill and worked out a deal.  You can see it by doing a search on the Cafe for "Weber custom elite f".  Rick ran the tread 8/9/07.  

I had Bill send it directly to Weber for some upgrades. They're creating a color-matching pick guard (with the Weber knot), putting in a scalloped "Florida" scoop on the end of the fret board, doing the fosselized walrus Brekke bridge, matching wood nymph, and installing Waverly tuners.  Basically I've told my wife, "It's either this or cocaine."  She said she prefered I had chosen cocaine.  

Bottom line is I haven't seen it yet.  Meanwhile, Tony at Weber has been playing it and having a great ole time on it.  He plays it over the phone just to torture me.  But I made him the mandolin's Godfather.  His mission is to watch over it during the renovation, to guard it with his life, and to break the kneecaps of anyone who seeks to do her harm (I mean "break the kneecaps" in the polite, best sense of the word). 

Tony tells me it should be ready to ship out in 30 to 40 years.  By then, my grown children will place it in my arthritic hands, as I stare blankly at it, drool, and mumble "What a nice doggy."  

I'll try to get some pictures of it when she finally comes home.   Keep on pick'n.   :Wink:

----------


## Nick Triesch

When I joined the cafe many years ago there were only a handfull of Webers out there.   It is really great to see how much Weber has grown.   What a following!   Folks love thier Weber's!   I wonder how many members now own a Weber mandolin?   I know that my 03 Fern is still a vey fine mandolin with the Weber "pop".   Nick

----------


## Rob Powell

> Hey Rob Powell!
> Did you get the tone gard in black, silver, or gold?  And yes, they are a serious, yet fun, upgrade for the sound of a mandolin.


Silver...like in your avatar  :Wink:   Yup nice for the sound and matches the knot on my headstock.

EDIT:  Whoops I see yours is gold...dang...they look the same in the pics.




> Basically I've told my wife, "It's either this or cocaine." She said she prefered I had chosen cocaine.


Cocaine would probably be cheaper  :Grin:   My wife says that when I'm not playing music, one of us needs to up our meds :Redface:

----------


## Randy King

Come on folks, I know there is more Webers out there!!

----------


## man dough nollij

Here are some better pix of my new Weber custom Bridger OM. It has Scarlet Fire color, abalone celtic inlay, abalone round fret dots, and maple peghead venier. Sounds pretty awesome, too.

Oops. It wouldn't upload my pics for some reason.

----------


## man dough nollij

Try again...

It says that the operation can't be completed because a security token is missing. Hmmm.

----------


## man dough nollij

Here's my 2005 custom Gallatin. Upgrades: maple peghead veneer, fancy maple back, translucent walnut gloss.

----------


## man dough nollij

Another:

----------


## man dough nollij

And the back (I'm finding that I can only upload one pic at once. It chokes if I do more). Bruce, Tony, and John at Weber all played the Gallatin a couple of weeks ago when I brought back to Logan to get a finish ding fixed. Bruce remarked that it was a GREAT sounding mandolin. Can't wait to go back to Montana to get it. 


Argh. The pic won't upload. I'll try again later.

----------


## Randy King

Man, That's a good lookin' Gallatin!!

----------


## PsychoMando

> Here's my 2005 custom Gallatin. Upgrades: maple peghead veneer, fancy maple back, translucent walnut gloss.


Wow!  That translucent walnut is gorgious!  Try to post the backside picture again.  You may need to resize the photo to a smaller size.  (There are directions for this somewhere on the cafe).

----------


## man dough nollij

Thanks for the compliments. I actually kind of like the "open" scroll and paddlehead of the Gallatin-- it's not like every other F5-style. Here's the back:

----------


## shadco

Here's another Weber

----------


## PsychoMando

Arrrghhh!  That is bodacious.  The distressng is totally cool!  The matte finish is distinctive.  I also like how you have an ancient looking strap to compliment the entire ensemble.  Is this one of the Diamondback series that Dennis Vance had at the Mandolin store?  Did you get a snake rattle and special case with it?  

So, if you don't mind a wild suggestion.  Consider this - order some tanned rattlesnake skin on the internet.  Cut out a segment to match your truss rod cover, then glue it to it.  If you hate it, a new truss rod cover is very cheap to replace.  But it has the potential to really pop and convey the whole "Diamondback" theme.  Just sharing what the voices in my mind are telling me.  

Doc Simpson

----------


## John Hill

Shadco that is one great looking mando.

----------


## Randy King

No Doubt, I really like the look of those distressed Webers!!

----------


## PsychoMando

Shadco:
Total aside here.  How did you get a series of high resolution pictures to appear on a single post?  I've had to reduce my pictures to a smaller size and then post them one-at-a-time.  Your instruction would help a number of us.

----------


## shadco

I just click the little picture box above the text box and plug in the url for the shot from my hosting site, it's the box that looks like a landscape.


It sounds better than it looks   :Wink:

----------


## PsychoMando

All right, this one is just plain silliness.  Here’s the story.  Once a month I go out to three different cities for work-related matters, and each time it’s a whole different part of the country.  That makes for a lot of down time in airports and hotels.  Before I go out to a new set of cities, I go on to Folkjam.org to figure out the local jams, and join in as my schedule permits.  A few years ago I got a Weber Sweet Pea to bring along.  Now mind you, she isn’t much by way of volume, but sure is a lot of fun to play.  (We haven’t gotten to the silly part just yet).  

I am a big fan of radiused fret boards mandolins.  They feel much more natural to my hand.  Now the problem is the Sweet Pea only comes as a flat fingerboard.  Well, after a couple years of playing a standard Sweet Pea, I decided it was worth the extra expense to have a radiused Sweet Pea made by the good folks at Weber.  Here comes the silly part.

----------


## PsychoMando

While they were at it, why not do some fun upgrades?  So, here you have my Sweet Pea-on-steroids.  Weber built a radiused fingerboard out of ebony, rather than standard white maple.  This included a black peg head to match.  I also had them do an abalone inlay for the logo and knot design.  Gold tuners.  And lastly, they installed strap knobs on the side of the heel and tail.  This allows for a real strap, rather then the leather strip that is normally stapled to the body.  

Now mind you, none of this actually improves the sound.  I still feel like I’m playing a Tonka Toy.  But it is a blast to play, and let’s me practice during down times or join in local jams.  From Alaska to Florida, Vermont to California, she has been a great companion across this grand nation of ours.  

Doc Simpson

----------


## PsychoMando

Here's the strap knob.  (Did I mention that terrific looking strap was made by Randy King?)

----------


## PsychoMando

"Party on Garth!"

----------


## Randy King

Hey Paul, That sounds like a fun little Sweetpea!

----------


## Ransolo

Bitterroot custom maple... loooover!

----------


## Randy King

Hey Man, Those Bitterroots really kick, My firs Weber was a Bitterroot!

----------


## mandopaul

Here is my Bitterroot; a custom gloss finish & color, Mahogany back.  It has parallel tone bars.  Very nice tone, it really sounded nice with enough bark for a bluegrass jam i took some leads in this past summer.  It is 4 years old already, so the sitka top is just about opening up with a dryer tone.

----------


## Randy King

Very Nice

----------


## opie wan

This is a pretty cool weber.  Tone is on par with other much more expensive mandolins I've played.  It ain't so fancy (a gallatin) but it's a players mandolin.  You can get after it on this thing.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

First it is wonderful to see all the espirt de corps amoung the Weber folks what a great thing in is to have another fine mandolin factory in this country!  It took vision for Bruce Weber to start that sound to earth -- a fine American success story.  :Smile: 

I will have to buy a Weber someday.  And someone needs to write a book about the Flatiron to Gibson to Weber saga -- there are common genes among those instruments.

I am wondering Shadco how did you get that "distressing" on your mandolin?

It looks like it is from a back stroke?  If it is done by picking and not as intentional distressing what kind of a pick do you use?

Thanks

----------


## Rod_Neep

This one was new on Wednesday....

It is a honey & tortoise Yellowstone with Red Spruce top







Actually, it is just temporarily in my ownership, while I wait for a custom like this to be made... a Yellowstone tortoise with tortoise shading (Red Spruce), which I am told will be ready by March....

 

Rod

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Dude, they are both beautiful but the one that is in your hands at the moment would be my keeper!!! That Honey and Tortise is da bomb!!

----------


## Rob Powell

> This one was new on Wednesday....
> 
> It is a honey & tortoise Yellowstone with Red Spruce top
> 
> ......
> 
> Actually, it is just temporarily in my ownership, while I wait for a custom like this to be made... a Yellowstone tortoise with tortoise shading (Red Spruce), which I am told will be ready by March....
> 
> Rod


Might I inquire what happens to the temporary one when your comes in March? :Grin:

----------


## Rod_Neep

It goes back to the dealer.

Actually there is a little story behind this. He had one on his web site, which showed the photo of the tortoise & tortoise custom. That's the one I fell in love with and bought. However, he was away from the store when it arrived from Weber, and his "man" shipped it off to me. It turned out to be the honey/tortoise/red spruce custom that you see, and not the one I wanted. I was pretty disappointed as you can imagine. I phoned, and he said to hang on to this one for the moment, and that he had phoned Weber, but it would be next March before the tortoise/tortoise/red spruce custom would be ready.

So I get to play this instrument until then. Naturally, it is "somewhat" better than the cheapo mandolin that I have.  :Grin: 
In fact, I can't get over how good sounding it is! Its very sensitive, can be very loud when you ask it, and it rings on forever. The only thing that I don't especially like about it is the uneven stain of the spruce down the centre.

Rod

----------


## David Cottingham

Very nice, Psycho, silly or not.  I travel with my Sweet Pea sometimes, but the narrow fretboard just doesn't do it for me.  Is your radius standard Weber width?

 I never thought about a custom.  My wife is not going to like you very much after this...

----------


## Rob Powell

Rod,

That's a Christmas story if I ever heard one  :Wink: 

And a pretty good testimonial for the dealer too!  Let me know when it goes back...I might be interested around that time  :Grin: 

I was out yesterday looking for a "beater" to take to jams.  Played a few...a Rover, a Morgan Monroe and an Eastman...the Eastman kicked the others but wasn't really floatin' my boat.  

While certainly NOT a beater, I tried out a custom Bitterroot for the fun of it.  It was an '04 that had been sitting in the case a while, unplayed.  Maple back and sides with a Fern burst and gold hardware. After I tuned it up, it was a little soft but still had a "mojo" sound.  I played it for about 10-15 mins and it started getting very responsive.  The sales guy remarked about how much louder it got in that 10-15 mins.  I said it just needed to wake up  :Wink:  

Alas, it seems I am not destined to have a beater but a used Honey/Tortoise/Red Spruce F style Yellowstone might do the trick for a second mandolin. :Grin:

----------


## Rod_Neep

> Rod,
> 
> That's a Christmas story if I ever heard one 
> 
> And a pretty good testimonial for the dealer too!  Let me know when it goes back...I might be interested around that time


Rob.... the dealer is Jon Garon of MyFavoriteGuitars in Naples, FL. I have dealt with him several times, and he always makes sure that the customer is perfectly satisfied. (A phone call to Jon will always get a much better price than that stated on his web pages).

Sure... it was a goof all round in this case, but the end result is once again to the customer's benefit. When he takes the honey/tortoise back from me the shipping of that back to FL (from the UK) and that of the replacement is being stood by him. You can't ask for better service than that. 

He will put this one back into his inventory and sell it as a used instrument, so someone will get a really good deal on it. Why not give Jon a call, tell him that Rod sent you, and pre-book it?  :Wink: 

In the meantime, I have a great instrument to play.  :Smile: 

Rod

----------


## Randy King

Here is an awesome mandolin built by Matt Jobb when he worked for Sound To Earth! I like the color as well as the fingerboard inlay!

----------


## Randy King

Hey Brenie, I've seen that mandolin on Weber's site, custom colors. I've always liked that color and binding on that Yellowstone! The Tortise color shading is awesome!

----------


## Michael Cameron

> I will have to buy a Weber someday.  And someone needs to write a book about the Flatiron to Gibson to Weber saga -- there are common genes among those instruments.
> Thanks


I believe there is a lot of interest in the Flatiron/Gibson/Weber history;but,nobody seems very interested in providing many facts.

I've never owned a Flatiron or Weber. Close as I have to one is a Gibson, Bill Monroe model,#74. Signed March 15,1993 by Steve Carlson and, 'course, Big Mon.

I like the neck dimensions and action on the Monroe better than any mandolin I ever owned,including Gilchrist,Nugget,MM. 

Just wondering if a Weber Fern might be similar to my Monroe(dimensionally),although,I did have Mr. Carlson put a radiused fretboard and medium size frets on it (during it's 3rd finish application).

Looking forward to playing a Weber Fern someday.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Well, here is my "box stock" 2003 Weber Fern. It is my workhorse and it sounds superb!! The pictures aren't the best but they will have to do. Of course you can see and hear this mandolin on my youtube channel by clicking on the link below!  :Smile:

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Kenneth,those pics.just make me want to go get my Fern & give it a hug !. In the last 2 years,i've had the luck to be able to play a few top quality instruments - none has outshone my Weber Fern,in ANY respect. Us Weber owners are lucky for sure,& i mean no disrespect to other makers or their owners. It's just that the Weber instruments are SO good & the recent dealings i've had with Weber place them in the very top bracket as a company who actually care, & want to help the
owners of their instruments,
                                      Saska  :Wink:

----------


## PsychoMando

> Very nice, Psycho, silly or not.  I travel with my Sweet Pea sometimes, but the narrow fretboard just doesn't do it for me.  Is your radius standard Weber width?
> 
>  I never thought about a custom.  My wife is not going to like you very much after this...


Buenos Tacos David ;^0

A couple years back I spoke with Mary at Weber before I bought my first Sweetpea.  I thought the Sweetpea was a smaller fretboard.  She talked with the guys in the shop and they assured her it was the same size.  I double checked with Tony today at Weber and he confirmed that the Sweetpea fretboard is the same size as the fretboards on their other models.  I did my own measurements, and this seems to be the case.  Of course I was using my son's school ruler, which may be off give-or-take a few feet.  

I shared all of this exciting news with my wife.  Her eyes glazed over and she took another Valium.  

Regarding your wife.  Tell her that you talked to a psychologist today, and he assured you that playing mandolin will add a number of years to your life.  Which means you'll have more years to work off the debt from buying all those Webers.  Of course, it could be worse.  You could have taken up banjo.

----------


## man dough nollij

The SweetPea has the same scale length as the others, but I'm pretty sure it's a 1" or 1-1/16" nut. Feels narrower to me.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## PsychoMando

> Kenneth,those pics.just make me want to go get my Fern & give it a hug !. In the last 2 years,i've had the luck to be able to play a few top quality instruments - none has outshone my Weber Fern,in ANY respect. Us Weber owners are lucky for sure,& i mean no disrespect to other makers or their owners. It's just that the Weber instruments are SO good & the recent dealings i've had with Weber place them in the very top bracket as a company who actually care, & want to help the
> owners of their instruments,
>                                       Saska


Amen Saska!  I totally agree.  I love the look, sound and feel of Webers.  Their shop represents some of the best instrument building happening today. Of course, then there's the team at Weber - great people, creative, helpful, putting together innovative designs.  The icing on the cake are dealers like Jon Garon of MyFavoriteGuitars in Naples, FL and Dennis & Brian at the Mandoliin Store in Wickenburg, AZ.  

By-the-way Rod - both of the mandolins are incredible!  Each are mesmerizing to look at.  Do you prefer the traditional fretboard end, or the "Florida Pennisula" that is on the Tortoise stained red spruce?  Either way, I wish you many happy years of jamming.  

Did I mention that I really love Webers?

----------


## David Cottingham

> The SweetPea has the same scale length as the others, but I'm pretty sure it's a 1" or 1-1/16" nut. Feels narrower to me.


Feels slightly narrower to me also.  

I'll give the head-shrinker story a try, but I think I'll stock up on Valium for her as well!

----------


## Rod_Neep

> By-the-way Rod - both of the mandolins are incredible!  Each are mesmerizing to look at.  Do you prefer the traditional fretboard end, or the "Florida Pennisula" that is on the Tortoise stained red spruce?  Either way, I wish you many happy years of jamming.  
> 
> Did I mention that I really love Webers?


I don't think that the fingerboard end makes a lot of difference really, but I must admit to liking the looks of the peninsula end, and that's a part of what I fell in love with when I saw that one pictured. That tortoise shaded Yellowstone has so many features that just seem to go right together in my heart and eyes.  :Wink: 

But its time to fess up..... I am a rank beginner at the mandolin. Total utter rank beginner! I know, I know..... what a great instrument to have as a beginner mandolin.  :Smile: 

I have been playing guitar since the 1950s, and have a great collection of Martins, and one year ago I started playing the ukulele also, and now I am reasonably performance proficient on that too. I am a great believer in setting my mind to something and doing it well, and having the advantage of having a _really_ good instrument on which to learn. It gives all the added incentive to really work at it, and having a great instrument really does make a huge difference to the learning process. (OK, I'm a big kid at heart who likes nice toys).

I have had this Weber for just a few days now, but I am already getting well into it, and I just marvel at the colours of sound and tone that can come from it. As you can imagine, I have already put a lot of hours into it. Heck, even my guitar callouses hurt underneath.  :Laughing: 

Rod

----------


## Randy King

Hey Guys, I bought my first Weber Bitterroot from Jon Garon in 2004. He is a great guy, and if by chance I need another Weber, I'll check with him first. After I bought mine from Jon, he got out of dealing Webers for a while. I am pleased to see them on his site again!!But on the same token, I have dealt with Dennis at The Mandolin Store, and he too is a top notch Weber Dealer.

----------


## Randy King

WHAT MANDOLIN DREAMS ARE MADE OF!!!
http://www.soundtoearth.com/instruments_custom.htm

----------


## Michael Cameron

I like the natural Fern with abalone binding.

Yep.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

I am very partial to the "Ivory Top Absaroka!" I still think that name needs to be put back in the line-up and left alone! (Sorry, personal rant!  :Smile:  )

----------


## BBarr

I bought my Weber Bridger in January of this year from Buffalo Bros. in Carlsbad. I loved the sweetness from the start and it has such awesome sustain. Its pretty loud when I want it to be too.  :Mandosmiley: 

I bought it a bit overstrung and fought the stiffness since I was afraid it would be a weaker player with lighter strings. I recently had enough and changed out to J-74s to ease my fingers. Much to my surprise, the same great qualities were still there. In fact I think it plays louder (or maybe its me?)

Here is my vintage sunburst Weber Bridger.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Hey Brian, thats a beauty!

----------


## Rod_Neep

Oh Wow Brian!
That looks gorgeous!

Tell me folks, is it allowed for this new mandolin player to lust after one of those only a week after buying a Yellowstone F5?  :Whistling: 

Rod

----------


## Rob Powell

> I am a great believer in setting my mind to something and doing it well, and having the advantage of having a _really_ good instrument on which to learn. It gives all the added incentive to really work at it, and having a great instrument really does make a huge difference to the learning process. (OK, I'm a big kid at heart who likes nice toys).


We're a lot alike in that respect.  I've said many times that it truly is harder to learn on a clunker.  It's harder to play and it doesn't give you as much positive feedback.  I've been playing mandolin since the beginning of July.  During the month of July, I went from an Eastman 505 to an Eastman 814 to my distressed Yellowstone.  I still miss that 505 though  :Wink:   it was ridiculously good for the money.  Eastman's can be hit or miss but even the misses are pretty good value.  




> ... As you can imagine, I have already put a lot of hours into it. Heck, even my guitar callouses hurt underneath.


Welcome to the world of mandolins  :Grin:   I've been playing guitar for around 40 years and the mandolin tore my fingers up at first.  They're kinda like Lay's potato chips...they're hard to put down and nobody seems to be able to stop at just one :Smile:

----------


## Rob Powell

> Oh Wow Brian!
> That looks gorgeous!
> 
> Tell me folks, is it allowed for this new mandolin player to lust after one of those only a week after buying a Yellowstone F5? 
> 
> Rod


See?  Welcome to MAS :Laughing:

----------


## Leigh Coates

My new Bitterroot arrived today, just in time for Christmas!!  It sounds as good as it looks.

I'm going to try to post a picture of it, I hope it works,...

Leigh

----------


## chasray

I really like that oval bitterroot. When you get a chance, show us the back!
Congratulations.

----------


## Leigh Coates

I took some better pictures, it has tortoise shell binding that didn't come out in the other picture.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Randy King

Hey Liegh, That is a good looking Bitterroot. It will only get better!!

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

> I bought my Weber Bridger in January of this year from Buffalo Bros. in Carlsbad. I loved the sweetness from the start and it has such awesome sustain. Its pretty loud when I want it to be too. 
> 
> I bought it a bit overstrung and fought the stiffness since I was afraid it would be a weaker player with lighter strings. I recently had enough and changed out to J-74s to ease my fingers. Much to my surprise, the same great qualities were still there. In fact I think it plays louder (or maybe its me?)
> 
> Here is my vintage sunburst Weber Bridger.


Brian, I had the chance to play your Bridger while it was at BB's. VERY sweet! 
I had a bridger for a couple years and I agree they are VERY loud. They also ring like a bell. Wish I still had mine.

----------


## jessboo

shots of my 02 abs or i like to call her captain chrunch!

----------


## Randy King

I sure would like to see some of those Elite's on here!

----------


## watts up doc

This is my Weber Buffalo #9. Cedar top.  Loud, Woody, good action, love it. Matte finish.  I've had it since May, it has opened up considerably. Cudos to Dennis at The Mandolin Store for his recomendation. Sent it back to Weber for the scoop job. Because it has a radius like the neck, I shyed away from this project.  They were great to deal with and did a A+ job.

----------


## man dough nollij

Randy,

I'm curious about your x-braced Fern-- did you buy it like that, or order it that way? Any special reason? I have a tone-bar Gallatin that sounds pretty great, but I think on the whole I prefer the tone of the x'ers. Not completely sure, since I haven't sampled many high-end ones with x-bracing. 

Lee

----------


## Randy King

Hey Lee, I bought this Fern off an individual from down south. He ordered it with the X Bracing. I really like the sound that comes from it although I don't hear much difference between it and a tone bar braced Mandolin. Maybe just a little brighter tone. None the less, I won't need to purchase another Mando for quite some time, but when and if I do it will be another Weber! 

Randy

----------


## PsychoMando

> This is my Weber Buffalo #9. Cedar top.  Loud, Woody, good action, love it. Matte finish.  I've had it since May, it has opened up considerably. Cudos to Dennis at The Mandolin Store for his recomendation. Sent it back to Weber for the scoop job. Because it has a radius like the neck, I shyed away from this project.  They were great to deal with and did a A+ job.


Hey Watts Up Doc!
I am in total agreement . . . . . .
1) I have a cedar top on my Yellowstone and I think it really makes for better projection.
2) The matte finish on that Buffalo looks great and sets her apart.
3) Dennis and Brian at The Mandolin Store are the folks to buy a mandolin from.  My experience has been they will shoot straight with you about the pros & cons of a particular mandolin, even if it means selling a less expensive one or critiquing a high-end mandolin.  Their recommendations are right on target.
4) The team at Weber are great to work with (Tony, John, Brent, Mary).  Patient, offer cool ideas, get the job done.  A couple of years ago I had them do a scallop on my Yellowstone and they're also doing one as-we-speak on another Weber mandolin I've sent to them.   

Thanks for sharing photos of your Buffalo.  She is beautiful.  Wishing you many years of joyous jamming.  
"Doc" Simpson

----------


## Matt Prouty

Here is my Weber Special Edition.  Yes it is left handed.  This is the first mandolin I have owned in 12 years.  My flatiron was severely injured in Bosnia and I never replaced it when I got home.

----------


## Randy King

That's a cool lefty. Here is a link to Sound To Earth's website and some really cool pics of their 10th Anniversary Model!!

http://www.soundtoearth.com/inst_cust_ma_10thann.htm

----------


## Sean Greer

Hey Matt, welcome to the Cafe!

Nice mando!  Did you get it from the Mandolin Store?  I bought an oval hole that is identical in appointments from Dennis last year and love it!  Everyone comments on what a lovely tone it has and many appreciate the understated look.  I hope you have a great time picking that lovely mando!

----------


## Matt Prouty

Sean,

Thanks for the welcome. 

I did get the Weber at The Mandolin Store.  They are right down the street from me and I never knew they were there.  I have to admit, Wickenburg is off the beaten path and I normally end up by passing it one way or another.  I just happen to stumble across this one and was itching to get back into playing mandolin.  The tone of this mandolin is inspirational.

----------


## Randy King

I Just Had To Add This! :Whistling:

----------


## kirksdad

New to the board, and dont have pictures but, this past Wednesday received my new Weber Special Edition from Dennis at The Mandolin Store.  It is a cedar topped beast, and lord, it is loud !!!!!!. It is a custom matte finish sunburst, with upgraded flame maple on the back and sides, along with the neck.  I have been playing for about 9 months and this is my first quality mandolin; what a difference it has made.  I'd like to echo comments made about the great service you get from EVERYONE at the Mandolin Store.  Dennis is first class, and he worked very hard with me to put me into this mando which I love.  I am going to work with him again to build an oval hole Bighorn this summer.  The set up was perfect., heck I even love the smell of it !!!!! :Laughing: 

I love this board too; did alot of research here before deciding on a Weber and the Mandolin Store.  All of you are a tremendous resource for opinions, tips, and feedback; I felt as though I was thoroughly prepared.

KD

----------


## Randy King

Thumbs up to The Mandolin Store!! Dennis and Kathy, and all their staff are some down home folk out there in Wickenburg, putting alot of great insturments into the hands of people who know what good clean fun is!!!!

----------


## Jason Renzi

i just found out the mandolin store is in Wickenburg...i live in phoenix so i'll be toddling up there in a few months to check out a few items...
i cannot WAIT!!...

i'm hoping no one buys a particular instrument between now and then...fingers are permanently crossed...

----------


## Matt Prouty

Jason,

I live in Gilbert, I saw in your picture that you might be a lefty or the picture is inverted.  Do you play left handed?

I am a lefty.

m.

----------


## dulcillini

Here is my herd.   New Weber Yellowstone "A" Custom.  The minute I saw it on Dennis' website, I had to get it.  The honey amber color with the tortoise shell binding caught my eye.  I had Thomastik strings put on and it sounds great.  I am really enjoying it.  I also include a photo showing both my mandolin and my mountain dulcimer, which I also play often. I am having a lot of fun right now.   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Jason Renzi

> Jason,
> I live in Gilbert, I saw in your picture that you might be a lefty or the picture is inverted.  Do you play left handed?
> I am a lefty.
> m.


sweet! a gilbertian...
no, i'm not a lefty...taking photos from the computer flips them in reverse...i have the option of flipping them back, but i'm too fat and lethargic... :Grin: 
what instrument do you play?...

----------


## Randy King

Hey Man, I like the looks of your Yellowstone A!
The Weber script and the flowerpot compliment it nicely!

----------


## Bob DeVellis

Here's a picture of my Bighorn.  Actually, I'm thinking of selling it.

----------


## Randy King

Hi Bob, That is a beautiful insturment, Why are you thinking about selling it?

----------


## PuroMando

I bought my Weber Galitin a few years ago and have been very happy with it. I chose to get the upgrade option of gloss finish, maple back and sides and a radised fret board. It's brought me great joy but someday I hope to get a collings or a Gibson. Untill then I'll just worry about trying to get better. I hope my picture uploads alright (sigh).

----------


## Randy King

Wow, A new Weber Coyote new for 2009, and one i thought looked good is a Gallatin with binding!
They won't last long Dennis

----------


## Rod_Neep

2009 Bridger A (with Buckskin finish)

----------


## Randy King

Ron, That is a nice Bridger!!
My Fern almost had icycles hanging of f of it!

----------


## frankmsu

Here is the Custom Gallatin shown above in a photo from the Mandolin Store. It's mine now!  Sounds great and I really like the upgrades.

----------


## Bob DeVellis

Randy King asked: 


> Hi Bob, That is a beautiful insturment, Why are you thinking about selling it?


Randy -- I've been playing more guitar and less mandolin of late.  When I do play mandolin, I find myself reaching for something other than the Weber.  I think the thin neck is a big part of it.  I tend to like wider necks and fingerboards.  For some reason, I've never really bonded with that particular instrument.  I can't put my finger on any specific dislike (beyond the thin neck but other mandolins have similar necks).  It's one of the prettiest instruments I've ever had.  It sounds good.  I just feel like with the thinner neck, I have to work harder to get it to do what I want it to do.  I think  it would make a great mandolin for a player with a more chordal playing style.  I play mostly Irish stuff, straight melody.  It can do that, but I don't find it as rewarding as some other options I have available to me, particularly the Sobell shown in my avatar.  So, it's not getting used much.

----------


## Kevin Briggs

No problem with that, Bob. You know what you like. i will say that yours is one of the first complaints i've heard about Webers having a neck that is too small. I had to specify a smaller neck when they customized my Fern.

----------


## Kevin Briggs

It's brought me great joy but someday I hope to get a collings or a Gibson. Untill then I'll just worry about trying to get better. I hope my picture uploads alright (sigh).[/QUOTE]

Your tastes are your taste and I'm glad you know them. Have you tried a Big Sky or Fern? I'd put my Fern up against any Gibson or Collings in terms of tone, playability, and finish. I'm just saying, there is more to Webers than meets the eye.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> No problem with that, Bob. You know what you like. i will say that yours is one of the first complaints i've heard about Webers having a neck that is too small. I had to specify a smaller neck when they customized my Fern.


I think Bob is referring to the "room" on the fingerboard. I notice it is a bit tight myself. It is narrower at the 12th fret than a standard mandolin fretboard. I noticed that when I had the Kentucky. I have ordered my Stealth with a bit more room. However, I still play the begeezers out of my Fern!! 

Lately, I have been spending a lot of time on Ted's FFcP exercises and let me tell you, that fretboard is getting quite a bit more comfortable! My hands are getting rediculously strong after a week and a half, can't wait to see what happens in month!! I guess my point is that we get used to whatever we play the most and I think that our earliest "main squeeze" has a large impact on what we find comfortable later on.

I am schemeing to keep my Fern AND get the Stealth!  :Redface:  It is such a great instrument and I think I will regret letting it go someday! Besides, its the second most famous Fern on youtube!  :Laughing:  Maybe I can catch up with ya Kevin!  :Laughing:

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Speaking of Fern's, check out Jordan on this freshly minted 2008! He won it at a mandolin contest at targee I think, (wish I could) and in the video he says he is selling it, he must like that extra room on the Sam Bush!  :Grin:  (NFI and I have no idea whether he sold it of not) . I am highlighting it to show how great a Weber sounds in the hands of someone who can sho 'nuff play!! This thing sounds marvo and the glue isn't even dry!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Here's my 2009 maple/spruce Gallatin A oval hole. Very nice mandolin.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Randy King

That Mandolin Looks Great!

----------


## Jill McAuley

Just joined the Weber club - here's some photos of my new (to me) 2003 Custom Weber Aspen II. The color is called "Denim" on the Sound to Earth website. The Elderly website called it "blueburst." It might not be some folks cup of tea but I have to admit I do find myself drawn to the more out of the ordinary finishes sometimes.

It is absolutely lovely to play, great action, it's loud, but not as brash as my Flatiron 2M - the Aspen is more bell-like and chime-y in quality. Amazing sustain as well. I'm smitten!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## JeffD

> Just joined the Weber club - here's some photos of my new (to me) 2003 Custom Weber Aspen II. The color is called "Denim" on the Sound to Earth website. The Elderly website called it "blueburst." It might not be some folks cup of tea but I have to admit I do find myself drawn to the more out of the ordinary finishes sometimes.
> 
> It is absolutely lovely to play, great action, it's loud, but not as brash as my Flatiron 2M - the Aspen is more bell-like and chime-y in quality. Amazing sustain as well. I'm smitten!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jill


Woo hoo! Beautiful. My Aspen II is shown in post #6 of this thread. I would not have considered the denim look, but I really like it seeing yours.

Yes and don't they just ring out! I have had mine for a few years now, and I am still smitten.

----------


## Jill McAuley

I remember reading your "fan boy" post about your Aspen II, Jeff, and it was definitely one of the things that contributed to me thinking about getting one! I can't put this thing down! 

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## McCandolin

> Just joined the Weber club - here's some photos of my new (to me) 2003 Custom Weber Aspen II. The color is called "Denim" on the Sound to Earth website. The Elderly website called it "blueburst." It might not be some folks cup of tea but I have to admit I do find myself drawn to the more out of the ordinary finishes sometimes.
> 
> It is absolutely lovely to play, great action, it's loud, but not as brash as my Flatiron 2M - the Aspen is more bell-like and chime-y in quality. Amazing sustain as well. I'm smitten!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jill


Man, I love the look of that instrument. Do you know if it was a one-of-a-kind deal or if there are any that were similarly done?

----------


## Jill McAuley

I'm fairly sure that my mandolin is the one pictured under the "Custom Instruments" section of the Sound to Earth website, so it's quite likely that it was a one off. I think it would've looked pretty nice in their "advocado burst" finish as well!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Tomm Truckenmueller

Meanwhile I've got some pics of my stone - but how can I upload these from my harddisc without a website?

----------


## Jill McAuley

Tomm,
You should be able to do it if you click on the "attachments" symbol (looks like a wee paper clip) when you're posting a reply - it shows up when you click on "go advanced", which is beside the "post quick reply" button below the area where you type text in. Hope that helps!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Tomm Truckenmueller

so I'll give it a try

----------


## Randy King

Hey Tomm, 

I like the block inlays, and everything else about it too!

----------


## somanyrhodes

Tomm,
That is a beauty. I am waiting on my custom yellowstone that will look almost like yours with a faded leather burst , block inlay and just Weber on the headstock.

----------


## Tomm Truckenmueller

By the way - first of all: Happy Easter to the whole mando-gang!

Nate - I am pretty sure you will love it and have lot of fun with it.
Looks a bit like a Sam Bush Mando with these blocks (and I am always hoping my fingers won't detect that fake).   ;-) 

I am using TONERITE for sound improvement, as it works quite well.
All in all a very nice machine for ears, eyes and fingers.

----------


## Randy King

I Need To See More!!

----------


## Stanley Cox

Hey Randy, Me thinks you need to make a sales trip to Montana.  :Laughing: 
There have been some mighty fine mandos featured in this thread.
Keep 'em coming folks.

Stanley  :Coffee:

----------


## jimbob

:Mandosmiley: I always look forward to seeing new posts to this thread. I keep hoping to see my old Yellowstone. It was a nice mandolin and I don't even have a picture of it....hard drive crashed and lost them all. Oh, well, in the big scheme of things , no big deal, but I enjoy looking at the nice Webers. Thanks for posting them

----------


## trevor

I just posted these in a new thread.. Custom Elite just arrived..

----------


## John Malayter

Man, I hope it sounds good..............................................  ...cause that is fugggggly

----------


## red7flag

I am curious where the Webers will head next.  They went for those Special Editions, then to old wood ala Vintage Fs and As.  Weber folks have been strangely silent for a while.  Any ideas what is coming next?

----------


## Chris Biorkman

> Man, I hope it sounds good..............................................  ...cause that is fugggggly


I wouldn't go that far. I'm sure they weren't going for a uniform look with the finish color. To me, it is kind of reminiscent of a faded pair of jeans - interesting, but not necessarily a look I would want on my mandolin.

Some of the sound clips that I've heard from recent Webers sound fantastic. They are definitely headed in the right direction and I really like how they are so willing to customize their instruments to the individual. It would be nice if the other two big guys would do the same.

----------


## mandopaul

Looks like 'ol Bill had been pounding on that one for 45 years.

----------


## mandopaul

Looks like 'ol Bill had been pounding on that one for 45 years.  I like it.

----------


## DeamhanFola

Here's my custom Bridger A: 1 1/4" nut, radiused, gloss finish, EI rosewood b/s, abalone knot & fretboard inlays. You might not be able to tell from the pics, but the abalone in the knot is pretty spectacular--lots of blues and firey reds, especially on the "B" in WEBER.

----------


## Gutbucket

[IMG]weber 2 point[/IMG]

Weber 2 point Bighorn

----------


## Gutbucket

Sorry, can't get the image to go thru.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Nice Bridger A, DeamhanFola - I'd love to hear what that sounds like with the rosewood back and sides!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## The Mandolin Store

What do you folks think of this one?   I twisted Bruce's arm to build this one for the same price as the standard Vintage F.   It sounds as good as it looks too!

----------


## Jill McAuley

Oooh, what a beauty!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Just got this bad boy - Weber Big Sky OM.  Great throaty growl with a LOUD sound and lottsa sustain... an animal!

----------


## tburcham

Here's some shots of my Weber custom Amber-Honey Yellowstone with Adirondack Spruce Top.

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/al...pictureid=2339
http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/al...pictureid=2340
http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/al...pictureid=2342
http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/al...pictureid=2343

----------


## red7flag

Here is my Octar.  The look is much like the Special Edition sold at the Mandolin Store.  I love playing this baby.  Notice the HUGE case.  Weighs a ton too.
Tony

----------


## Bob Andress

Dennis - that one looks great.

Can't wait to post my Coyote into this thread soon!

----------


## Gutbucket

Here's my D-hole Bighorn

----------


## Gutbucket

Here's my old standby Cedar top Yellowstone

----------


## Randy King

Man These are some truly fine insturments!!

----------


## frankmsu

Here is my new Custom Bitterroot.  I love the tone of this mandolin with the original Brekke bridge.

----------


## Randy King

I hav'nt seen a Weber I did'nt like!

----------


## Stanley Cox

Randy, is that your Fern? Wow!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Randy King

Hi Stanley Yeap, That's it!

----------


## Randy King

What a Pair!!  What Do You Think Stanley?

----------


## Stanley Cox

Now I have a bad case of FAS.  :Grin:

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Finally was able to snap a few of my Bridger F4. It was made in 2004 and is the prototype for this model. I got ahold of it last year. Certainly my main player.

Some of the differences from the current Bridger F4 design is the Dogbone headstock, and partial scroll. 

The tone is very bell-like, and dark, with excellent sustain. Definitely not a BG axe.

Onto the pics!

----------


## Randy King

Hey Gerry, 

That is a beautiful insturment. I was wondering though, why did you cover up the flower pot?

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Hi Randy,

Special request by Weber.

----------


## man dough nollij

Gerry,

That's a beautiful mandolin. I'm curious about the partial scroll. Have you ever looked at a Gallatin? They have a pointy, partial scroll, but it looks like yours might go a little farther around. 

If you wanted to order a clone for yours now, it would be a custom maple Gallatin with additional front and back binding, peghead binding, bound d-hole and custom color and gloss. I've never seen fretboard markers like that-- they look cool. That back looks like the upgrade to top-notch maple, too.

It's a beaut!

Lee

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Hi, Lee,

Thanks! I really like how balanced, and how comfortably this one sits in my hands. I believe the term is "Plays Like Buttah!"  :Laughing: 

If I'm not mistaken, the reason for this one being "Not Quite an F4" is a hybrid thing between an F4, and the Bridger A which was already available.

I think another difference between the Gallatin, and Bridger is the bracing. The Bridger is X, and the Gallatin has tone bars.

----------


## hank

Hmmmm.  Flower pot intrigue.  How wonderful.  Great way to start my day pondering an inlay mystery.   :Coffee:

----------


## LeoR

> Here's my old standby Cedar top Yellowstone


Hey - How do you like that Cedar? I think Weber must have some kind of a special stash of it! Mandolins of theirs that use Cedar are some of the best I've heard.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

There are already pictures of this one on this thread, but with all the sun we have had here lately, I was inspired to snap a few in the back yard.

----------


## Randy King

Ken, The sunlight does some justice for that beautiful Fern!!

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

> Gerry,
> 
> That's a beautiful mandolin. I'm curious about the partial scroll. Have you ever looked at a Gallatin? They have a pointy, partial scroll, but it looks like yours might go a little farther around. 
> 
> If you wanted to order a clone for yours now, it would be a custom maple Gallatin with additional front and back binding, peghead binding, bound d-hole and custom color and gloss. I've never seen fretboard markers like that-- they look cool. That back looks like the upgrade to top-notch maple, too.
> 
> It's a beaut!
> 
> Lee


Lee,

Just the other day Tony told me the most significant difference the Bridger model has from any other Weber model is the integrated fingerboard extension, versus the raised extension. According to Tony this has a significant impact on tone. 

Come to think of it, I guess this partially explains why my Bighorn Oval sounds like a completely different animal than the Bridger? I never thought of that.

----------


## hank

Ken
  You've got a beautiful mandolin.  I guess your gonna shame me into getting the axe wax out and polishing mine up.  :Crying:

----------


## man dough nollij

> Just the other day Tony told me the most significant difference the Bridger model has from any other Weber model is the integrated fingerboard extension, versus the raised extension. According to Tony this has a significant impact on tone.


D'oh! I should have spotted that, since I have one myself (Bridger A OM). That's one of the features of the Bridger that attracted me to it.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Randy King

This Young Lady Is Playing A Weber Distressed Fern, and She Makes It Sing!! Why She Has One Of Them Soft Round Braided Deerhide Straps!!

----------


## Randy King

Surely That Is Not All The Weber's Out There?

----------


## GRW3

Discussed in my 'Weber Bighorn' thread...

----------


## Randy King

Is That All The WEBERS Out There?

----------


## Rod_Neep

Well.... Randy.... there's this little trio....  :Smile: 



Yellowstone custom
Bridger A custom
Bridger A Octave custom

Rod

----------


## man dough nollij

Here's my Weber custom Bridger A OM. It's waiting for me back at the Weber shop where I'm getting a taller bridge fitted. The upgrades are Scarlet Fire color, gloss, upgrade to abalone celtic clover, abalone "Weber", maple peghead veneer, abalone fret dots, and body color tailpiece. They really nailed the color I was looking for.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Lee, that looks gorgeous!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Randy King

Now where Talkin', That Trio looks really nice!!

----------


## kirksdad

Somebody sell me one of those bad boys !!!!!

Seriously, I am in the market for a spruce topped Weber.......what you got ?

----------


## trevor

Here' a drawing of the custom Elite A I have on order. Black top, quilted maple back and sides.

----------


## hank

Wow!!!  Lee that the most beautiful OM I've ever seen.  The color is perfect and looks perfect with the abalone.  Did you design the peghead design?

----------


## hank

Hey Lee can you elaborate on the raised bridge modification your having done on your OM?  Will that also require a change to the neck angle?  I really like the Dog bone peghead and ornamentation.

----------


## man dough nollij

> Hey Lee can you elaborate on the raised bridge modification your having done on your OM?  Will that also require a change to the neck angle?  I really like the Dog bone peghead and ornamentation.



Hi Hank, 

I didn't really design the peghead, I just spec'ed the maple peghead overlay with body colored laquer and abalone inlay. I had done the maple veneer on a Galatin, and like the way it looks. To me abalone is so much more interesting than MOP.

The thing with the bridge is that the bridge was screwed all the way to its top limit when I got it. They should have used a taller bridge base when they set it up. There's nothing wrong with the sound or the action, it's just that a good setup should have adjustability in both directions. Weber was great about it, as they have been in all my dealings with them. 

Lee

----------


## Randy King

I Wanna See Many More Webers!!!

----------


## somanyrhodes

ok here are some updated pics of my Yellowstone Custom.

----------


## somanyrhodes



----------


## Aran

Here you go.... Bitterroot but unfortunately I'm in it too...

----------


## Randy King

That's a beautiful custom yellowstone!!!!!

----------


## somanyrhodes

Thanks Randy!

----------


## BlueMt.

Here's my 2002 Fern.

----------


## somanyrhodes

Sweet fern Eric!!!

----------


## Chernott

Here's my Weber Gallatin Custom Maple:

----------


## Randy King

WOW Eric, I like the color of your FERN!

----------


## Chernott

Very nice!  Someday I like to have a fancy one like some that you guys have.  My Gallatin pales beside them, but sounds pretty dog gone good so it will have to do for a while.

----------


## BlueMt.

Thanks, guys!  I linked that pic from my Geocites page, which will be disappearing shortly, so I guess I'll upload to the Cafe.

----------


## Randy King

I just think thhis one is an awesome looking Vintage Weber!

----------


## Jill McAuley

Here's my recently acquired 2008 Custom Gallatin F oval:

It's got a spruce top/mahogany back and sides, gloss finish, "Desert Dawn" color, and it has a full scroll, rather than the standard Gallatin scroll, because originally it was going to be one of the SE models for The Mandolin Store - Dennis said that this one was going to be a "Celtic" SE model, but then they didn't go ahead with it, so it reverted to being a Custom Gallatin instead.

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Mike Snyder

You should about have all the bases covered for Celtic, Jill. That's an absolutely beautiful Gallatin.
How do you decide which weapon to do battle with? Two ovals and a good tenor banjo. You're a lucky gal. How does the Gallatin sound, say in comparison to the Pomeroy? I'm feeling a little jealous, I want an oval soooo bad.

----------


## Jill McAuley

I do feel spoiled for choice! It's actually great for my practice routine because I find that I'll be working on new tunes on say the Gallatin, and then I'll want to try them out again on the Pomeroy  too. Comparing the sound of them, I've found that the Pomeroy (maple back and sides) has got a richer tone, while the Gallatin has a lighter, kind of air-y tone, but also a little bit more focused tone. The Pomeroy is a really loud mandolin, so it definitely edges it in that category, but that isn't to imply that the Gallatin is quiet, just that the Pom is a cannon. I'm loving the fact that they each have fairly distinct sounds, both of which I really like.

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Bernie Daniel

Jill that a beautiful mandolin -- great burst.  You mentioned the scroll -- it seems to be more open than other Weber models?   Is this specific to the Gallatin series?

Now you have to make choices!!  :Smile:

----------


## Randy King

Jill, That is a beautiful Oval hole Mando!!

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Jill that a beautiful mandolin -- great burst.  You mentioned the scroll -- it seems to be more open than other Weber models?   Is this specific to the Gallatin series?
> 
> Now you have to make choices!!


If you look at images of the standard Gallatin scroll it is much more open and not as curled vs. scrolls normally seen on F's. My Gallatin's scroll falls somewhere inbetween those.

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Took some fresh pics of my Bighorn Oval. To think I almost sold this beauty a couple months ago.... I'm glad I made it thru' my momentary lapse of reason. 

This is my 4th Weber and I really think Bruce has hit his stride with this design. My Bridger A was louder, my current Bridger F4 has slightly better bottom end response, my first Bridger F4 didn't compare at all, but overall this Bighorn is a wonderful instrument and is a level above the others. 

Happy Holidays to all!

----------


## Jill McAuley

What a gorgeous mandolin, not surprised that you're glad you didn't sell it!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

> What a gorgeous mandolin, not surprised that you're glad you didn't sell it!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jill


Hi Jill,

I bought it on looks alone and was kinda disappointed over the first year I had it as it just wouldn't open up: Plenty of mid and treble side, but the low end was seriously lacking. That's why I almost sold it. Again, glad I didn't 'cuz it has really opened up over the last 3-4 months.

----------


## Pete Braccio

Here is a custom Gallatin blonde from 2002. There is some gorgeous figure on the top as well as on the back and sides.

Pete

----------


## Randy King

I Really Like That Desert Dawn Oval Hole!! Bruce and those guys and gals really have a handle on the Mandolins!!

----------


## Barb Friedland

I can't believe my luck! I was closing in on a very sweet looking Ithaca String oval hole A style when Gerry Cassidy messaged me that he would sell me this Weber Bighorn oval hole beauty. This mando had been on the market a few months ago but by the time I asked Gerry about it, he had decided to keep it. I am absolutely thrilled that he changed his mind. I've been questing for several years to aquire a 2 point oval hole and this one is perfect, right down to the color and binding.  My Weber Bighorn mandola is looking forward to welcoming its new buddy! Thanks to Gerry for the use of his images. Merry Christmas to me!!!

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

> I can't believe my luck! I was closing in on a very sweet looking Ithaca String oval hole A style when Gerry Cassidy messaged me that he would sell me this Weber Bighorn oval hole beauty. This mando had been on the market a few months ago but by the time I asked Gerry about it, he had decided to keep it. I am absolutely thrilled that he changed his mind. I've been questing for several years to aquire a 2 point oval hole and this one is perfect, right down to the color and binding.  My Weber Bighorn mandola is looking forward to welcoming its new buddy! Thanks to Gerry for the use of his images. Merry Christmas to me!!!


Yes, I was perfectly happy to keep it, but I could tell Barb was pretty bummed when I initially told her I had decided to keep it. It got me thinkin': I'm pretty much as close as you can get to being sequestered to my school work for the next 2 years getting my Teaching Credential/ MEd. I will rarely get the chance to play it. Barb will obviously have it more out of the case than in, so off it goes to her! 

I just shipped it this A.M. so let's all send good mojo, prayers, vibes, or however you do it that it makes it to her safe & sound.

----------


## kirksdad

Gerry

That Big Horn is beautiful.  What color is that ?  Congrats Barb

----------


## Barb Friedland

> That Big Horn is beautiful.  What color is that ?  Congrats Barb


It's Desert Dawn and Gerry tells me it's a richer than usual version.  I feel like I may be stricken with a terrible illness and may have to call in at work on Thursday. Just kidding...   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Randy King

What A Beauty, Barb

----------


## Jill McAuley

Congratulations Barb, what a gorgeous mandolin!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## sgarrity

I got to play that mandolin a few months back and it's a good'n for sure.  You're gonna love it!

----------


## kirksdad

Barb....she's a beauty....how's about some sound clips ?

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

> It's Desert Dawn and Gerry tells me it's a richer than usual version.  I feel like I may be stricken with a terrible illness and may have to call in at work on Thursday. Just kidding...


Yes, it is a couple shades darker (more richer to my eyes) than my Bridger A from a few years back when they first intro'd the color. I wasn't very keen on it. 

I am going to be thinking about a nice Graduation Gift for myself over the next 2 years and if Bruce ever designs in an integrated fingerboard on an already outstanding Bighorn design I know what that gift will be!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Barb Friedland

> Barb....she's a beauty....how's about some sound clips ?


As soon as it's warmed up to room temperature....
I am looking forward to Christmas, which comes when that mando arrives! I will post some sound clips as soon as I can figure out how to do it!
 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Randy King

Barb, I just think your mandolin is awesome! I really like the tortise binding!!

----------


## PsychoMando

Hellllloooo Webophiles!
During the past year I sent in two mandolins to Weber for repair and upgrades.  Tony tells me they are both just about done and ready to be shipped back home.  He sent some photos of them on Brett's workbench and I thought my fellow Weber comrades would enjoy seeing them.  

So, here is my beloved Fern, which I haven't played since August.  The team were terrific in repairing the back of the neck (note to self: never leave sharp objects in your mandolin case!).  Since Brett was going to refinish the back, we decided to put in "pin-stripping" and the Weber knot.  

For chuckles, I also asked them to put Bruce's signature (in pearl) on the back of the headstock and in the "Florida scoop".  The round pearl dot on the back of the headstock is a trademark of Bruce's that he has done over the years.  He was very gracious in leaving his mark on both the mandolins.

----------


## PsychoMando

This next set of pictures is an Elite.  I've yet to actually play it because right after I bought it I had it sent directly to Weber for some upgrades.  This also has pin-stripping on the back, and Bruce's signature on the back headstock and Florida scoop.  I love the bound f-holes.

----------


## PsychoMando

Here's a couple shots of the mandolin sisters - Fern and Ellie.  
Hurry up postman.

----------


## Randy King

Yes Sir re Paul, Those are some awesome mandolins!  I hope you get them back soon!!!

----------


## Jill McAuley

What a pair of lookers! Wealth of riches there, sir!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Kevin Briggs

Here's some bad ones of my 2008 custom Fern:

----------


## LongBlackVeil

Let's bump this thread with my newly acquired yellowstone. It's a little worn but it sure has a nice sound, and is really making me want to play more. I've learned a lot on this one already. Nothing like a quality instrument to inspire someone who's learning.

----------

Michael Weaver, 

Perry Babasin

----------


## Michael Weaver

Alright, I'm game! Here is a pic of my baby (Véronique). I had her built in 2007. It's a custom Yellowstone, tone bar bracing, red spruce top, wide neck, radius fretboard, script inlay with flower pot and the armrest/tailpiece combo.

----------

LongBlackVeil

----------


## LongBlackVeil

Very cool, I like those tailpiece armrests a lot, but they cost more than I'm willing to pay really. 

Wish my picture would've been posted right side up :/

----------


## Michael Weaver

Yeah they are expensive but totally worth it. I knew if I didn't have it done during the build I would never break down later and get it done.

----------


## LongBlackVeil

I'm surprised no one has made something similar for cheaper, do they have it patented?

----------


## Michael Weaver

I am not sure but I wouldn't be surprised if they do. Which means Vern Brekke probably holds the patent. I have never seen another one. Like I said though....you would love it even though it's expensive. It floats over the top only touching in one small area and the strings attach right at the body.  Check this out! Found one for cheap http://www.trinityguitars.com/mandolin/weber/main.htm

----------


## LongBlackVeil

> I am not sure but I wouldn't be surprised if they do. Which means Vern Brekke probably holds the patent. I have never seen another one. Like I said though....you would love it even though it's expensive. It floats over the top only touching in one small area and the strings attach right at the body.  Check this out! Found one for cheap http://www.trinityguitars.com/mandolin/weber/main.htm


Hey sweet I think I'm gonna grab it. 

I notice it says for fern, bitterroot, big sky, bridger, and gallatin. It doesn't mention yellowstone. I don't think they would be any different though do you?

----------


## Michael Weaver

No I don't. I would ask him to be positive but they sell as F style gold and nickel and A style gold and nickel and Celtic. So I think you are safe. Let me know how it goes please.

----------


## Ky Slim

03 Bitterroot

----------

LongBlackVeil, 

Michael Weaver

----------


## Michael Weaver

Nice Ky. I like that discoloration in the top. Gives it some natural patina.

----------


## LongBlackVeil

Fixed my picture for those that don't like turning their heads sideways.

And I'll add a pic of my really cool tone gard. I have to admit I leave it off when playing at home because I miss the rumble of the body against my chest, but it's very useful when playing with others

----------

Brandon Sumner, 

Michael Weaver

----------


## Michael Weaver

Jealous of the tone guard.......

----------


## Matt Harris

Here is my recently acquired 2000 Weber Gallatin. Sitka spruce top. Mahogany back/sides/neck.  X-bracing. Full gloss finish. She's sweet and mellow.  :Smile:

----------

Michael Weaver

----------


## Michael Weaver

She actually looks exactly as you describe her. Love that finish.

----------

Matt Harris

----------


## LongBlackVeil

Did anyone see this one on ebay? 

Looks really sweet. I would want red spruce and varnish at that price :Smile:  but it sure does look nice

http://bit.ly/1jHzenf

----------


## Brandon Sumner

Here's a couple of pictures of my Gallitin A. Made the strap myself.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Michael Weaver

> Did anyone see this one on ebay?  Looks really sweet. I would want red spruce and varnish at that price but it sure does look nice  http://bit.ly/1jHzenf


Wow that sucker is beautiful! I love the back!

Nice looking Gallatin Brandon. It reminds me of my Gibson A9.

----------


## spufman

Here's my wonderful '01 gloss maple Gallatin...

----------

Matt Harris

----------


## clobflute

> Here's a couple of pictures of my Gallitin A. Made the strap myself.


Haha!  

That looks familiar ... in fact, it's just like mine so there's no need for me to post an image lol. 

Gorgeous little almond teardrop Gallatin.  Should be listed as a UNESCO cultural item  :Smile:

----------


## LongBlackVeil

Had a visit to hill country string works the other day and he installed this beautiful pickguard for me. It's looking almost like new now

----------

Michael Weaver

----------


## Michael Weaver

That pickguard looks great.

----------


## Backlineman

Stage Left guitar world. Dropkick Murphys recent show in West Palm Beach

----------


## JeffD

I am really glad this thread has resurfaced.

----------


## tkdboyd

> Stage Left guitar world. Dropkick Murphys recent show in West Palm Beach


I would like that rack of instruments in my house. Anyone know the maker of the octave that is in front of the banjo and behind the Collings?

----------


## Pete Jenner

Looks like a Johnson to me. Chinese I think.
Yep.

----------


## Iron



----------

Michael Weaver

----------


## bigbendhiker

Beautiful 2 point. Love that back! I bet you're proud to own that one.

----------

Iron

----------


## mtndan

Cross-posted in a different thread - my new Weber!

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...d.php?t=107420

----------


## Gene Summers

My December 2010 Gallatin A, Beautiful sounding mandolin!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Andrew Faltesek

You guys are making me envious with all these fine instruments. Here is my humble 2006 Weber STE F Prototype. It is a good instrument for the price however, and sounds great. I also have the tailpiece/armrest which was installed by Weber at discount in an attempt to solve a tailpiece issue. It is nice, but didn't solve the problem. Problem solved during installation of a K&K Twin Internal pickup I recently completed.



I would love to have a Fern someday, but since I'm a mediocre mando player, it would be hard to justify.

----------


## George R. Lane

This is my Isabella. She was created 2010.

----------


## Iron

> Beautiful 2 point. Love that back! I bet you're proud to own that one.


Yes, I was a Fern man till I got this Big Horn, I kept hearing how good they were and how one rarely came up foe sale used so I decided to see for myself.
Best

----------


## Iron

Very nice, love that back !!

----------


## Michael Weaver

> This is my Isabella. She was created 2010.


That headstock is freaking awesome!

----------


## seg

> You guys are making me envious with all these fine instruments. Here is my humble 2006 Weber STE F Prototype. It is a good instrument for the price however, and sounds great. I also have the tailpiece/armrest which was installed by Weber at discount in an attempt to solve a tailpiece issue. It is nice, but didn't solve the problem. Problem solved during installation of a K&K Twin Internal pickup I recently completed.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have a Fern someday, but since I'm a mediocre mando player, it would be hard to justify.


.        I love your STE F! Built in 06? I thought these STE mandos were the first builds for Weber when they started somewhere around 1996 or 97. I'd heard of these prototypes but have never seen one. Are my facts incorrect? I have a 99 bitterroot and I love it, someone here once said his Weber felt so comfortable in his hands and he's right! The first time I picked mine up it was incredible! A Perfect Fit !!!!

----------


## George R. Lane

Iron and Michael,
Thanks for the compliments. Bruce and I picked out the wood together, an advantage of living 70 miles away. The back, sides, neck and headstock overlay came from the same timber. The sunburst on the overlay was Brett Byers idea and it turned out great. The top was an exceptional piece of Engleman from the R.L.Givens stash that Bruce had been saving. It was Brett idea to bind the f holes to stiffen up the top. She is a great instrument and only gets better as time moves on. My MAS has been fulfilled, I hope.

----------

Michael Weaver

----------


## lflngpicker

Thanks, Michael, for the explanation for the non-Gibson sound.  It educated me.  I tend to play similar music as you described and usually I am singing along with the guitar or mandolin.  It made sense to me that your choices of music work well with this type of mandolin.  I know Webers are expensive, so I wondered if a Big Muddy or Red Valley would suffice in a similar manner. Thanks again! 



> I play an Aspen too.  I liked your comment' "non Gibson".  That is the same sound I like.  I play traditional hymns, some Celtic, ballads, chord-melody style.  I am thinking about moving up to the Yellowstone, but I am keeping the "A" shape and the Weber "D" soundhole.  I assume you like your Aspen.  I put Jazzdola JM11 strings on mine and it really made it sound nice.  Lot's of sustain.
> Michael A. Harris   Monticello, Illinois  USA

----------


## LongBlackVeil

> 


i really love that herringbone!

----------


## Shrtbull

Here is mine

----------


## Zissou Intern

I really appreciate the simplicity and open scroll of the Gallatin.

----------

lflngpicker, 

Matt Harris

----------


## Shrtbull

[QUOTE=Zissou Intern;1308180]I really appreciate the simplicity and open scroll of the Gallatin.[/QUOT


Thanks, me too!

----------


## spufman

The simplicity of the Gallatin F is just great! Here's another shot of mine, in a cut-down Ultimate GS100 stand, as stable as you could want.

https://picasaweb.google.com/m/zoom?...portHeight=416

----------


## Whittle

Here's my custom Bitterroot. I bought it used earlier this year. It's quickly become my favorite!

----------


## JeffD

My Weber Gallatin Sopranino is here, 

and to compare the size with my A2 here.



To update post #8 of this thread, oh so many years ago, I have had the Aspen II cowboyed up, and here she is today.

----------

